# pizza guy



## JohnB43 (Jun 5, 2006)

finally got everything in







i havent had a chance to take any pics. so i took some at work real quick today. 
the setup's bagyards in the front, aac firestone kit in the rear.
big thanks to capegls and ryanmiller for putting up with my questions http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and big thanks to mike (rat4life) for notching the frame http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

Damn man, clean ass stance..
RHs look HOT and i hate black wheels


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*








SEX!!!!


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Jesster)*

Came out great ! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ECR32 (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

You're a pizza boy!


----------



## They_Call_Me_Bob (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: (ECR32)*

Nice!
What size wheels/tires?


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

looks awsome. time for some 45 series.


----------



## JohnB43 (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: (They_Call_Me_Bob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *They_Call_Me_Bob* »_Nice!
What size wheels/tires?

fronts: 205/40
rears: 215/40

thanks guys


----------



## Ubel GLI (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: (JohnB43)*

looks sick John. Can't wait to see it in person. Not sure if I'm doing the same thing anymore but we'll have a photoshoot over thanksgiving. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JohnB43 (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: (Ubel GLI)*

ya man, definitely


----------



## Habafrog (May 2, 2006)

*Re: pizza guy (JohnB43)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: pizza guy (Habafrog)*

very hot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zrobb3 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: pizza guy (silver saloon)*

yeah for delivering!!
looks sick


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

people better give you crazy tips for delivering in that!


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

Love that first pic.. Very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (moacur)*

PURE SEX!!!








Can you take some measurements?


_Modified by CapeGLS at 8:47 AM 9-26-2008_


----------



## JohnB43 (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*

ya il get some measurements after class. 

thanks everyone http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (JohnB43)*

**** class...(tell me what class your in and I will connect it with going outside and measure your cars height)


----------



## JohnB43 (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*

haha i had to take a test








the fronts are at 21 5/8
the rears are 22 1/4 (on the tires obviously)


----------



## JohnB43 (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: (JohnB43)*












_Modified by JohnB43 at 10:04 AM 9-26-2008_


----------



## agoodlife (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: pizza guy (JohnB43)*

Looks very nice, the blacked out look never gets old when done proper. Rh's are 17's right? 
Edit: NVM you posted the tire size, looks great on 17's.


----------



## ezmacscoobysnk (Oct 4, 2004)

*FV-QR*

i wish my pizza was transported to my house in something like that!


----------



## ZakuII (Nov 10, 2007)

Bull****! How could a pizza boy afford an air ride system and a nicer car than I?! 
Where am i going wrong in life? :[


----------



## JohnB43 (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: (ZakuII)*

haha delivering pizza is good money. i made like 120 last night


----------



## ZakuII (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (JohnB43)*

I hate you.


----------



## Nikon Jon (May 2, 2008)

lmfao if that guy dropped off pizza to my house i would just be like dude heres a $10 tip because i like the car lol


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: (Nikon Jon)*

So EFFIN clean http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

damn. looks sick!


----------



## corrado2nr (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (ZakuII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ZakuII* »_Bull****! How could a pizza boy afford an air ride system and a nicer car than I?! 
Where am i going wrong in life? :[

Maybe he owns the pizza shop. 
I own a pizza shop and I still run delivery's 
Most of the time if the people see you deliver in a nice ride they just say "well thats a nice car you have there" and then tip ****ty 
I look young so i always tell them its my moms car 
(o7 passat 6spd w/ votex kit) mine is broke (mk2 gti)
B.O.T. 
your car looks killer man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

looks sweet


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: (ZakuII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ZakuII* »_Bull****! How could a pizza boy afford an air ride system and a nicer car than I?! 
Where am i going wrong in life? :[

you would be surprise how many people live of tips (and i mean live well!)


----------



## JohnB43 (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: (rico_arg)*

a few more pics...


----------



## defrost (May 26, 2006)

*FV-QR*

did you do the install youself?
where is thornton?
i may be doing bags on my mkv gti in the summer and would be looking for someone to help on the install and teach me some things.
i am in lancaster.


----------



## JohnB43 (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (defrost)*


_Quote, originally posted by *defrost* »_
where is thornton?


its right outside of west chester. probably like an hour from you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## papa (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (defrost)*

awesome man, dig that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (JohnB43)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JohnB43* »_
its right outside of west chester. probably like an hour from you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

looks good man. i've never seen you out at any WC gtg's - you should come out (i'm from malvern).
did you do the install?


----------



## defrost (May 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (JohnB43)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JohnB43* »_
its right outside of west chester. probably like an hour from you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

nice.
did you do the install yourself? like i said before, i may be doing air next summer and would be looking for someone to maybe help me out and teach me some things.


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

yeah, me too. just get air now so we can do an install day at my place. i'll bring the yuengling.


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (JohnB43)*

so hot!!


----------



## JohnB43 (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Buck Russell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Buck Russell* »_
looks good man. i've never seen you out at any WC gtg's - you should come out (i'm from malvern).
did you do the install?

ya i never have time to go to any with work and school. but i was just thinking the other day that i cant believe iv never seen you around. 
and i did do most of the install myself. mike (rat4life) put the rears in for me cause i was already up there to notch my frame. so he just threw them in. but i did everything else myself http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

